# Catering Engineer/Technician Advice



## b16kvv (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi there,

New to this site and was looking for some advice on my optins if moving to Canada. I am 31 years old and currently own and run my own catering engineering firm here in Scotland. I am looking to sell up and relocate to Canada with my wife and daughter.

I currently have my gas qualifications in all domestic appliances and pipework along with my COMCAT commercial catering gas tickets. I also have my 17th edition electrical qualifications so I have all relevant gas and electrical qualifications for my trade and others.

Im not sure what they will mean to me in Canada though and if I will need to do alot of re training to get the Canadian equivalant to these in order to become properly qualified over there.

Any help with this would be very much appreciated and any advice on my options as you see it???

K


----------

